# Shop made gifts for the grandchildren



## MrPragmaticLee (Nov 23, 2017)

They both seemed very happy with their fidget spinners and are watching the views counter go up on YouTube.


----------



## brino (Nov 24, 2017)

Great idea Lee, and beautiful execution!
-brino


----------



## Firestopper (Nov 24, 2017)

Your a cool grandpa!


----------



## JerryK (Nov 24, 2017)

I think kits are available for these, but making
for grandkids is much more fun.
This one is for a 4 year old


----------



## brino (Nov 24, 2017)

JerryK said:


> I think kits are available for these, but making
> for grandkids is much more fun.



Brilliant!


----------



## JerryK (Nov 24, 2017)

brino said:


> Brilliant!


Thanks Brino !

I showed your post to my wife.

She can’t stop laughing.


----------



## JerryK (Nov 24, 2017)

My grandson is coming next week, for a week.
I’m getting ready for the squirt.


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 24, 2017)

JerryK said:


> I think kits are available for these, but making
> for grandkids is much more fun.
> This one is for a 4 year old


A cute idea but for a four year old, I would suggest a clear plastic cover. to make it child safe.


----------



## MrPragmaticLee (Nov 24, 2017)

Jerry, what would the kits be called, or do you, by chance, have a set of drawings?


----------



## JerryK (Nov 24, 2017)

I just have some incomplete sketches, but your welcome to them.
I have seen an advertisement on TV , maybe two weeks ago.
Fat-Brain toys might have something similar. ( marble climbing toy ? )

Good luck


----------



## francist (Nov 24, 2017)

Google image search of "marble climbing toy" yields good results, several offering plans or drawings. Haven't followed any of them, but there are several to choose from.

-frank


----------

